

This Tiny Computer is the Size of a USB Flash Drive - bane
http://dsc.discovery.com/gear-gadgets/this-tiny-computer-is-the-size-of-a-usb-flash-drive.html

======
alan_cx
Not new and still over priced compared to the PiMyth?

